# Chicks Dig Me.



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

My Grandson loves the baby chicks. They like him too! What a nice day. The babies are 6 weeks old now. I couple hours in the fresh air was just what we all needed.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh look at your frizzle!! Amazing. I had my babies outside yesterday and my actual baby (she's 18 months) was having a blast with them. I'm so glad they like our kids.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Our new coop is almost done. It won't be too much longer before they are outside for good. Fingers crossed...


----------

